# A33 Auto trans issue - Holding in 2nd gear



## ceffy-boi (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Hello from Fiji.

I have a A33 cefiro and it has a intermitant transmission problem. When you are driving at low speeds, the transmission intermittantly gets stuck in second gear and doesnt upshift or downshift.

When you stop the car, turn the ignition off then on, it operates normally until the problems comes up again.

We have changed the transmission, ecu, tcm but the fault is still there.

There isnt any fault codes and the o/d light or power light doesnt flash.

Just wanted to know if anyone has faced similar issues and how was it solved.

I would really appreciate if someone could help me out here. Also, how do the A33 cefiros get the speed signal because there is no speed sensor?

Thanks guys


----------



## bpomps (Jul 4, 2008)

im having the same issue.

so you're saying you replaced the trans,ecu and tcm and are still having the issue ????????


----------



## ceffy-boi (Jul 5, 2008)

hi. Yes u are correct.

We changed all transmission related components from a working vehicle but the issue is still there. The only thing left is the wiring harness.

The funny thing is that it doesnt do it at high speeds. We even changed the radiator because we thought the cooler might b blocked.

I read on another forum that someone was having the same issue and to fix it the speed sensor was changed. I think that person was talking about the revolution sensor because there is no typical speed sensor.


----------



## kklyc (Dec 22, 2011)

*Its an engine mount problem*

A33 VQ engines saw Nissan introducing a Bridgestone-made sensor-equipped engine mount. After extended periods of time engine mounts do become worn and thats where the sensors send signals to limit the transmission from shifting up hence gaining speed for safety reasons. I was very lucky to have the mechanic meticulously finding this out so I saved huge amounts of money, without the need to change tranny, ecu, etc...!!


----------



## 91yrsold (Apr 26, 2007)

Had a problem similar to that in my 00 Maxima SE last summer. Threw a transmissions sensor error. Paid for a new sensor that went in the side of transmission, accessed through the drivers side wheel well. Was an easy fix. I believe it was called a Transmission Speed Sensor. Anyways here's a link to the part I got at Advance that fixed it, no troubles since.
Buy Sensors and other Replacement Parts at Advance Auto Parts


----------



## Yos168 (May 30, 2012)

ceffy-boi said:


> hi. Yes u are correct.
> 
> We changed all transmission related components from a working vehicle but the issue is still there. The only thing left is the wiring harness.
> 
> ...


yes, just replace the revolution sensor. It the same problem with my A33 Cefiro.


----------

